# Treatment for goats w/ lice



## dragonfly65

Found lice on our 2 week old doeling this morning. If she has it than the other 3 goats have it. They are out next to the chickens and are always in the coop so, I am told my son to check them as well when he gets eggs today. With all the rain we have had the last few months everything is a mucky, muddy mess.My 16 year old has orders to clean and disinfect both the coop and goat house tomorrow. The vet suggested Ivomec, but I don't know if I can hang on to the mama goats long enough to get something down their throats (they came from a place where they had never been handled). They are pygoras and one of the does has a very long angora type coat. If Ivomec is the best way to go, than I will get my boys to hold them while I try to get it in them, but was hoping for something a little less traumatic for everyone. Thanks, Therese


----------



## Emmich

One of my goats had lice last year. The Vet told me to give my entire herd Ivomec - took care of the problem right away. Good luck!

Diane Emmich
B & D Goats



dragonfly65 said:


> Found lice on our 2 week old doeling this morning. If she has it than the other 3 goats have it. They are out next to the chickens and are always in the coop so, I am told my son to check them as well when he gets eggs today. With all the rain we have had the last few months everything is a mucky, muddy mess.My 16 year old has orders to clean and disinfect both the coop and goat house tomorrow. The vet suggested Ivomec, but I don't know if I can hang on to the mama goats long enough to get something down their throats (they came from a place where they had never been handled). They are pygoras and one of the does has a very long angora type coat. If Ivomec is the best way to go, than I will get my boys to hold them while I try to get it in them, but was hoping for something a little less traumatic for everyone. Thanks, Therese


----------



## TexasArtist

what does the lice look like? Id like to be able to identify it if mine would get it
Thanks


----------



## Mrs_stuart

Emmich said:


> One of my goats had lice last year. The Vet told me to give my entire herd Ivomec - took care of the problem right away. Good luck!
> 
> Diane Emmich
> B & D Goats



That is what our vet recommends too. (Ivomec for the herd).
My dd found lice on a new arrival...they look sort of like lice on humans...ours had an orange color on them too. but not all of them, most were grey.

Belinda


----------



## JoyKelley

If your doe is hard to catch just today I just gave my doe ivomec by squirting it on a piece of bread and she gobbled it right down, I had a none ivomec piece too and when she noticed the " contaminated" bread and was going to start spitting it out I gave her the "good" bread and she fell for it and finished it all up


----------



## Laura Workman

Goats and chickens cannot share lice. Lice are species specific. Goat lice won't live on chickens and vice-versa. Not to say your chickens won't have lice as well, but they'll be a different kind of lice. Just FYI.


----------



## Patty0315

Ivomectin will do the best job or you can get a dust from the feed store that will also do the job. Laura is correct lice of species specific.


----------



## Dee

Ivermectin has to be injected under the skin to work for lice. I have it every fall because of the deer. Retreat 21 days to get newly hatched eggs.

Warning, it hurts them when injected. I hate doing it.


----------



## Goatladywebb

An excellent,safe thing to use on young goats is Adam's flea and tick spray,advertised for dogs and cats. We had a baby goat 3 years ago come to our place overrun with lice,and spread it to our own kids. Since everyone was under 6 weeks of age,the vet recommended Adam's. Thelice were killed off in ONE spray along the spine. We sprayed a few days in a row,then again the following week. One bottle treated 8 kids for all treatments.
Barb


----------



## Shazza

One thing I have found on this site is people are soooo quick to shove chemicals down their goats throat or inject them. Lets try thinking natural..I have Toggenburgs that I milk...feed the kids and whats left is ours...therefore I won't give them chemicals except for the after kid worming with 'yes' a chemical.

So for lice we feed a teaspoon of Sulphur powder (yellow fine powder) in each does night feed. Keep doing this till the lice are gone....lice cannot tolerate to live on a goat that has sufficent levels of sulphur. When the lice are gone, 3-4 days, drop the dosage to half a teaspoon every couple of days for the period of the lice time/season. 

You should be able to find Sulphur powder at a good feed and grain store...I'm sure they are like ours here...stock everything. Cheers.


----------



## Dee

Now I have asked for years if there was anything natural. I tried DE powder, a natural lice spray, Listerine. I hate giving them Ivermectin shots but it was the only thing that worked. 

This is the first time I ever heard of sulfur. Maybe I should get water from my neighbor. Their water is high in sulfur. You can smell it as you are about to drink it. Mine must be a glacier pocket because it is so clean.


----------



## JR05

Judt a question . Is the sulfur salt blocks good for this purpose? We use the big yellow ones for everyone because someone told us when we first started that it would help with the flys? But, what about the lice,I have't seen any on my goats????


JR05


----------



## Shazza

JR05, if the goats have access to them and are licking them then I can't see why they wouldn't have enough sulphur in their system to keep the lice away.


----------



## Patty0315

I wasn't sure about Ivormectin given orally for lice. I ask on several sites and got the answer yes from a very good source. I will see if I can find the response.


----------



## Patty0315

http://forums.chamoisee.atypedigital.com/viewtopic.php?t=1620&highlight=lice




http://forums.chamoisee.atypedigital.com/viewtopic.php?t=631&highlight=lice


Check out these 2 threads maybe that will help everyone more.


----------



## Croenan

I wouldn't give a goat an Ivomec injection again unless it was to save their life and I certainly wouldn't give it to a baby. The vet gave my sick goat an ivomec shot and the goat nearly died. I gave him oral ivomec, and he was just fine. It doesn't work very well as an injection. If the bread trick doesn't work, just squirt it down their throat, providing you can catch 'em. Ivomec is 1/10 cc per 10 pounds (approx), I believe. (1 cc per 110 pounds)


----------



## Patty0315

1% ivermection injectable is given orally at 1cc per 50 pounds. And yes the most effective way is to give goats it orally.


----------

